# Dónde comprar cuadros o bicicletas seminuevas USA?



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Mi pregunta principal en si es esa, bueno no, antes buen dia a todos.

Y ahora si continuo, he leido el foro (no por completo aclaro) el cual acabo de conocer apenas ayer por la noche y hoy me registré y es que ando queriendome comprar una bicicleta doble suspensión pero seminueva :blush: 

Mi presupuesto no es mucho como para pensar en que sea nueva, me venden una mod. 2008 en 10 mil pesos pero es de caballero y aunque es buen precio y trae buenos omponentes el hecho que sea de caballero ya es un gran impedimento por el sloping y la geometria.

Luego otra persona mas que contacte me vendia una de dama pero no es mi talla, yo soy talla CH y él me vendia talla M el preio 13 mil pesos

Ya he buscado por aquí en el pais, pero las tiendas solo venden nuevas y andan arriba de los 18 mil pesos las mod. 2009, ya he hecho esa labor de buscarla modelos pasados que ya tienen descuento.

Y yo busco algo de 13 mil para abajo por ello la busco seminueva, y sé por platicas con amigos que en el norte del pais son mas baratas de conseguir porque las traen de USA, algo asi como los carros usados que venden a un precio muy bajo en nuestro pais.

Claro los ke las traen son los fayukeros o personas ke se dedican a venderlas en el pais

He buscado tambien la opción de comprar el cuadro y armarla con la spiezas de una Specialized rigida que tengo, pero si puedo conseguir la bicicleta entera mucho mejor.

Pero bueno, podria alguien ayudarme o decirme con quién o cómo le puedo hacer para tratar de conseguir una bici seminueva de mujer en talla CH (14 o ya de perdis 15).

Ya he probado en ML pero no, solo para caballeros  o tallas grandes o muy caras.

De antemano les agradezco


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mtb02 said:


> Mi pregunta principal en si es esa, bueno no, antes buen dia a todos.
> 
> Y ahora si continuo, he leido el foro (no por completo aclaro) el cual acabo de conocer
> apenas ayer por la noche y hoy me registré y es que ando queriendome comprar una
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> *Te mando un PM con algunas sugerencias de tiendas , no las publico aquí porque
> está prohibido.*


Last biker, puedes publicar los links aqui sin problema. Sólo sería spam si es que estas promocionando tu propia tienda o una bici que tú tienes a la venta.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Last biker, puedes publicar los links aqui sin problema. Sólo sería spam si es que estas promocionando tu propia tienda o una bici que tú tienes a la venta.
> 
> Saludos


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gracias Crisillo por la aclaración , lo tendré en cuenta .

Saludos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtb02... si con suerte lees esto a tiempo, hay un oferton en Chainlove.com, las ofertas expiran en minutos o hasta agotar existencia.


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Vaya The last Biker si ke me has dado una buena catedra ¡asi o mas claro? asi esta bien

En serio muchas graias por tomarte el tiempo de leer y sobretodo por responder de manera tan acertiva y lo mejor que fué entendible no me tuve ke complicar mucho.


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ritopc estaré pendiente de las ofertas de esa pagina

Gracias


----------



## karlomtz (Dec 14, 2009)

Quieres comprar por el internet o vas hacer un viaje a USA y te quieres traer una de regreso? si es asi puedes meterte en Craigslist.com y buscar en el area que vas a visitar y a ver si hay alguien que este vendiendo algo...es como una pulga online  puedes regatear tambien.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

No creo que sea una buena idea comprar bicicletas de craigslist a menos que vivas en USA y tengas la chance de ver lo que vas a comprar. Yo vivo en Massachusetts y mayormente compro cuadros y partes de pinkbike.com y muchas veces muy buenas ofertas. Por ahora con la crisis economica puedes comprar bicicleta o cuadros a excelentes precios pero el problema seria que el vendedor quiera enviarte a Mexico.

Sugerencia: si llegas a comprar de pinkbike asegurate de checar la historia de ventas del vendedor asi como cuanto tiempo lleva como miembro. Tambien evita tratar con chavos de menos de 20 pues son muy irresponsables y flojos(ya tuve una de esas). Por ultima, haz todas tus transactiones por medio de Paypal y antes de mandar dinero checa que la direccion de internet esta verificada.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

donde vives Mtb02??


----------



## Shani5 (Jan 26, 2011)

hi guys,..
This site contains very awesome discussion and great sort of informative stuff useful one for many others needs this kind of stuff,..
thanks,..


----------

